# Disney astrology



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Hello comrades, Space arstotzka here.


2 years ago, with the help of my astrology/disney/quizes obsession, I found this:

Disneystrology | Disney Wiki | FANDOM powered by Wikia

Now, I hope and pray for you that you find your birthdate matched up with a popular character that you like, say disney princess or pixar character.

And I hope you wont end up like me, who found that his birthdate (27 February) is being matched up with some dinosaur *Le sad violin intesifies* that no one gave a shit about.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey, dinosaurs are fucking awesome

I'm Thomas O'Malley, the male protagonist in The Aristocrats, huh


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

John Darling from Peter Pan...meh.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

February 7 - Fillmore - Rebellious, unconventional, idealist










Never seen this show but he seems alright.


----------



## TricoFeathers (Jan 13, 2019)

August 20th - Bolt - Innocent, serious, daring









Fully awesome. Bolt is adorable, I am happy erc2:


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Taran from The Black Cauldron

interesting


----------



## Lady of Clockwork (Dec 14, 2017)

Victor, Hugo and Laverne - Nurturing, intelligent, amusing


----------



## Mone (May 22, 2017)

October 8 - Ariel - Idealistic, headstrong, artistic 

SRSLY?


----------



## moue (Apr 27, 2019)

October 2 - Hamm - Witty, amicable, curious

Lmao
Not sure about being witty and amicable since Im pretty sarcastic as a means to be friendly


----------



## Chompy (May 2, 2015)

Are you serious.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Zedie said:


> Are you serious.
> View attachment 822527


Feel ya mate, feels dissapointing to be put with a unpopular and weird character, just like how I was placed with Neera in that disney astrology (27 February)


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Jaune said:


> February 7 - Fillmore - Rebellious, unconventional, idealist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol? Is that a Disney movie? It doesen't really look like Disney at all.

But seriously though, I wish they just added in the villains instead of those monstrosities like this:

View attachment 822527


And the "Neera" crap that was assigned into my date (27 February)

I dont know why this astrology gives some dates the candy of popular disney character, bu then on my dates I get one of those abominations.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Cosmic Mind said:


> Lol? Is that a Disney movie? It doesen't really look like Disney at all.
> 
> But seriously though, I wish they just added in the villains instead of those monstrosities like this:
> 
> ...


Lol, apparently it was a show that ran from 2002-2004.

And agreed.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

*Orville - fearless, original, optimistic.*

Original and optimistic yes, but I'm definitely not fearless. Still 2/3 is a good score for an Internet joke. And I like the character's 1920s pilot look


----------



## Kommandant (Jun 27, 2017)

May 4 - Alice - Loving, inquisitive, trusting
Wholesome :^)

Does someone know if there are also Disney villains or do they just let you be the good guys!? :/


----------



## Kommandant (Jun 27, 2017)

clockoclock said:


> lol, astrology, I don't believe that


They put a random Disney character on a random date... I completely believe this is 100% accurate tf are you talking about this is clearly science!!!!!


----------



## SoloHin (Jul 15, 2019)

October 2 - Hamm - Witty, amicable, curious


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Kommandant said:


> May 4 - Alice - Loving, inquisitive, trusting
> Wholesome :^)
> 
> Does someone know if there are also Disney villains or do they just let you be the good guys!? :/


Sorry for late reply...

No, there is not villain characters in this chart, I'd honestly prefer be matched with a villain rather than that terrible random CGI Dinosaur I was matched in my date (27 February)



Kommandant said:


> They put a random Disney character on a random date... I completely believe this is 100% accurate tf are you talking about this is clearly science!!!!!


Haha, agree with that, even some terrible Disney buzzfeed character quiz would be more believable than that "nO viLaiN" Disney astrology chart.


----------



## JosephZavala (Oct 1, 2019)

The King (Cars) :smug:


----------

